#  > Engineering Notes - Handwritten Notes of all Engineering branches >  > Computer Science and Engineering Notes >  >  Failure with Loss of Nonvolatile Storage in database management system free pdf download

## amitsharma957

More precisely, no transaction may be active during the dump procedure,  and a procedure similar to checkpointing must take place:

	1. Output all log records currently residing in main memory onto stable storage.

	2. Output all buffer blocks onto the disk.

	3. Copy the contents of the database to stable storage.





  Similar Threads: Distributed Data Storage in database management system free pdf download Storage Types in database management system free pdf download Failure Classification in database management system free notes pdf Tertiary Storage in database management system free notes download Physical Storage Media in database management system free pdf download

----------

